# Tactics for a mechanized space marine army



## donkey555 (Nov 25, 2009)

hello i am running a mechinzed space marine army at 100pts that includes a vindi, speeder with assault cannon, two rhinos+troops 

I was wondering if anyone has any effective tactics for a mechanized space marine list?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, part of it just comes down to using those rhinos as mobile bunkers. Doing a "drive by" with a meltagun has a certain glory to it, but in all honesty using it to take potshots at things with a Missile Launcher or Multimelta (YMMV, popular wison is the Melta weapons are the main way to kill vehicles in 5th). Stay away from the enemy, make them play whatever game you want to play, and don't be afraid to redeploy whenever you don't feel like fighting where you are.

The speeder is cool. Personally, I find MM/HF to be more in fitting with my idea of what I'd want a speeder to do, but ultimately it's based on what you prefer. And Assault Cannons/Heavy Bolter is one heck of a lot of dakka.

Against hordes, play keep away and only engage sepperate portons of their army. They get more dudes in exchange for less mobility. Use that lack of mobility to only fight a portion of the other side's army at a time.

Against other mech forces, whoever retains mobility and applies it best wins. Try to screen your transports and attack his. Anytime you've knocked a chunk of his guys out of transports change where the fight is going on, so that he either has the choice of splitting his army up or accepting a disadvantageous position to fight from.

Target priority is key. If the enemy has limited vehicle killing abilities then you need to prioritize taking them down based on how threatening things are. Consider how good things are are taking down your vehicle and how hard it will be to avoid them for these purposes. A "Rifleman" dread (which might also be a cool addition to _your_ forces) can put a lot of firepower out at a solid range. This firepower is moderately threatening, and will generally supress the _hell_ out of anything you field. Next to it is a rhino with two dudes will melta guns, and, say, a sarge with a combi-melta. You should probably kill anything that that rhino can side to within 6" of among the dead. The rifleman, on the other hand, will be a lot harder to stay away from. The Rifleman has a better AV, but you can just crew shaken it, wheras you need to stop the rhino from _moving_. You'll need to figure out which is a higher priority target, under the circumstances.

For armies with a lot of antivehicle, it'll be a cat and mouse game. Kill the things you can't avoid, or that will end you, reposition a lot and try to force angles of attack that limit their field of fire.


----------

